

Sex as Exercise - rquantz
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/05/sex-as-exercise/

======
rdl
I'm kind of terrified/intrigued about what 'quantified self' might mean for
sex (and maybe, online dating).

Imagine a dating site (for short term "dating" like Grindr, or longer term
dating in the sense of auditions for a relationship) where "key performance
indicators" were measured and attested by the site. Rather than just going by
photos (although, standardized photos would be a win), stuff like weight,
bodyfat, various health markers, and perhaps "aerobic performance stats", in
the context of sex.

"I love you long time!" would have a whole new meaning.

~~~
dd36
Would probably be too easy to fake. Though you could use reputations.

~~~
rdl
There are probably ways to get authenticated data/ ensure provenance of data.
In person screening centers?

also would be fun to have a second life /mmo type game where characters had
substantially the same stats and skills as the players.

------
androidb
"Then the scientists sent the couples home, instructing them to complete at
least one sex act a week for a month while wearing the armbands" \- so weekly
sex and being paid to do it, there should be more tests like these everywhere.

------
Tharkun
Reminds me that I should probably get some exercise. Or sex for that matter.

------
ajiang
"Ninety-eight percent of Karelis’s volunteers reported that sex felt more fun
than jogging. The other 2 percent, I suspect, will be back in the dating
market soon."

------
ozh
My infrequent 30 minutes jogging = 270 cal, which would translate in one hour
+ 7 minutes of sex. TL;DR: Wife won't agree to make this a routine.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
You must be doing it wrong?

------
darklajid
21 couples, 98% said sex is more fun than jogging. So .. 42 persons makes the
2% exactly one individual. Talking about 'percentage' seems misleading.

In addition: What, other than the word 'sex' in the title, is interesting
about this article? It seems superficial and .. lacking?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Their procedure seemed a little lacking too. They measured jogging on a
treadmill in the lab, then fitted them with 'unobtrusive armband' monitors.
Does that measure the same thing as the lab equipment? Why not just use the
armbands when on the treadmill, to get a comparable measurement?

Also, people doing Anything while others are watching, do it more deliberately
than when private. So they only have conclusions about the activity level when
wearing an armband, and while planning what to write in your journal
afterward.

------
kayoone
"When the researchers analyzed all of the resulting data, it was clear,
Karelis said, that sex qualified as “moderate exercise"

Surprise, surprise!

